# Which RV do I want?



## marstrings (Nov 23, 2007)

This is probably the best question I could ask, but don't know how to get the answer. Here's my criteria/background.

Myself and my partner are planning to spend a year in the USA and Canada starting next March. (We're UK residents.) We'll be travelling pretty much all the time. Hence we want to buy an RV. What I think we need is:

Something not too long! Say 24" max.
Sleeps 2 comfortably.
Is reliable.
Good fuel consumption.
Is reliable. (Did I say that already? I just don't want to spend November freezing my ass off in North Dakota, waiting for a part to arrive from the other side of the States. If I can help it.)
Costs less than $30,000
Will be cool enough in Summer, warm enough in Winter.

Am I right? Am I wrong? Any advice? Resources?

Cheers,

M.


----------



## marstrings (Nov 23, 2007)

RE: Which RV do I want?

Then there are other questons like..

What's a furnace? What's a useful sized furnace?
What's a generator for? What's a useful sized generator?

What's my name? Where do I live?

M.


----------



## marstrings (Nov 23, 2007)

RE: Which RV do I want?

Ah. I should have said in my first post that part of the plan is to buy the RV at the start of our year and then sell it at the end. Don't know if that makes a difference to anything.

M.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

RE: Which RV do I want?

Good luck on finding an rv in that length for that kinda money ,, even if u bought a small tt ,, u would still need a tow vehicle for it ,, and that pretty much blows the $30.000 mark ,, JMO ,, but other's could have more....     :laugh:


----------



## marstrings (Nov 24, 2007)

RE: Which RV do I want?



> 730 - 11/24/2007  2:24 AM
> 
> Good luck on finding an rv in that length for that kinda money ,, even if u bought a small tt ,, u would still need a tow vehicle for it ,, and that pretty much blows the $30.000 mark ,, JMO ,, but other's could have more....     :laugh:



Are small ones more expensive then? I'm talking about 'pre-enjoyed' RVs.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 24, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

The way you save money on a used RV is to know what you want and be there when someone decides to sell theirs and bring the $$$ with you (in other words, have the money ready). You may have to be in several places before you find one that fits you.

RVs aren't priced by the foot. They are priced by what the buyers are willing to pay. If a seller runs enough buyers off with the price, then the price will go down. You have to make an offer to a seller of at least 25% off the asking price and see where the chips fall, but you need to know what the RV is worth, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Tex is right .. ck the NADA of the tt u'r looking at and then make an offer ,, the seller may or may not take it ,,,, but do alot of research on any TT u'r wanting to buy and then make an offer ,, and as Tex said ,, most sellers like cash in hand ,,, that way there is no middle man or interest ,, and taxes on the sale ...


----------



## hertig (Nov 25, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

A year is a long time for 2 people to be in a 'small' RV.  We spent 6 weeks in a 24.5' 5th wheel trailer and didn't have any problems, but I wouldn't want to go any smaller.  

The only RVs which get 'good gas milage' are Class B (van campers).   They are pretty much the size of a van and would be much too small for most couples for a whole year.  Most RVs will get from 6 to 16 MPG.  The Class B's might get up to 20 MPG or even a bit better.

A furnace is a LP fired heater.  The size needed depends on the size of the RV, and the insulation it has.  Many people use a small 'ceramic' heater to take off the worst of the chill, since it is usually cheaper to operate than the furnace.

A generator is a device which takes some fuel in (you can get one which runs on gas, LP or diesel)  and puts out 120 volts.    The size depends on the power requirements of the RV.  If the RV is 30 amp, then 3500 to 4000 watts should be enough.  If it is 50 amp, then 6000 to 12000 watts will do depending on what 'goodies' are in the unit.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 25, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Amen to the above. :approve:


----------



## marstrings (Nov 25, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Thanks for all the replies guys. It's all valuable info to me, though I'm sure it looks like painfully obvious stuff to you.

The whole business of living in such a small space together is a little daunting, but we've lived together in a small flat for the last year and found that we rub along pretty harmoniously 99% of the time. All the same, we'll think about ways to give each other space on a regular basis  

The fuel consumption thing is a shock. On that basis alone, we may have to go for a class B. Are Phoenix Cruisers known as a good model?

I'm not ready to buy yet, but this one looks pretty clean

M.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Whether it is your new RV or your 'empty nest', you learn to respect each other's space in a different way than when you had 2 or 4 kids/teenagers running around.


----------



## sushidog (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Here's another option: How about a fold-up or pop-up camper towed behind a small car. I have an 06 Aliner fold-up, hard sided camper that I tow with a tow-prepped 06 Chevy Cobalt SS (2.4l auto). On my last vacation I averaged 22.7 mpg towing through the mountains! Though it is very small, (I prefer the word intimate.) it has all the amenities to live in: king bed, 3-way refrigerator/freezer, stove, shower/toilet, microwave, a/c, etc. On level ground I get from 25-30mpg towing and up to 39mpg unladen.

 It sets up easily and quickly, is well insulated and you hardly know it's behind you on the road. You might consider the addition of a screen room to provide a little more living room when camped. The main advantage of a light weight camper is that your tow vehicle detaches from your home so you can purchase/replace or repair it separately so you can use your home while your vehicle is being repaired. Since you can tow it with almost anything, you can rent a small car, minivan or suv to tow with while your main vehicle is in the shop.

I bought my 06 Aliner LXE for $8,900 (barely used) from a dealer in Louisiana. Admittedly, I got a very good deal, but if you shop around on the various Aliner/Chalet
forums and Craig's list, you may find an even better deal.  A good used car for a tow vehicle can be purchased anywhere in any price range, giving you great flexibility. You could easily come in under $20,000 for a good used rig that you wouldn't lose too much on when it comes time to sell.

By the way that Ford v10 powered Phoenix class B is going to suck down the fuel big-time!


----------



## hertig (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

The hardsided popups 'chalet' type popups looked nice to me when I saw them.  They would be great for a weekend or even a week or 2.  Might be a little less cramped than the van, but I don't know if they would be sturdy enough for 'full time' use.  I don't recall they had much in the way of storage space either, another problem for long term usage.


----------



## sushidog (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

I am planning on a full-time mobile retirement in a Chalet XL1935 (new model with Dormer.)

http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=29105

 They appear to be put together much better than the Aliners, and have a large amount of storage space with a little more load capacity (1500 lbs). My DW and I plan on extending our storage space/ load capacity by towing with a Toyota Rav4 or Sienna minivan with rear seats removed.
Here's a pic of my Aliner rig in "travel mode."

http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=29627


----------



## brodavid (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

We are going to upgrade from a 19' Provan Tiger to a 27' BTouring Cruiser by Gulfstream soon. More room for David to get around with his walker. Also bigger bath.
Msjackie


----------



## Marshad (Dec 1, 2007)

RE: Which RV do I want?

I am thinking of ghetting a class B to drive from CA to east coast.  Any suggestions on year and make.  I would prefer a used one


----------



## sushidog (Dec 1, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Conquest makes a sweet VistaMB that uses a 5cyl Mercedes turbo diesel that gets great mileage (low-mid 20's.) Good luck on finding a good used one though. There are several manufacturers using this engine in a "Sprinter" chassis. I would only buy a used class B for 2 reasons.
 1. It's the only way you're going to get one to fit your budget. Class b's are pricy. 
 2. You'll lose way too much on 1st year depreciation when you go to sell it in a year.


----------



## Marshad (Dec 1, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

It does appear that used B's are hard to find (and I thought the economy was slowing and now would be a good time to buy one).  I think I have raised my estimated purchase price and will still keep looking carefully.  I also heard that the Ford and Dodge engines are better than the Chevy.


----------



## aussie Keith (Dec 2, 2007)

RE: Which RV do I want?

We did a year touring the country in a 6 year old Class A ($44000) 36ft and would not have liked to try anything smaller for that time. Word of warning - they shrink while being used! By the time the 12 months were up ours was only about 22ft.
Remember, you will be "living" in it for a year, not just camping. Do it as comfortable as you can afford - it will be the trip of a lifetime. Re: gas consumption - it will be a lot cheaper than buying it at home @ $9 per gallon!
We also found a dealer we could trust (Vermont Country Campers) who sold it for us when we left. Good luck.


----------



## marstrings (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?



> sushidog - 11/29/2007  10:57 PM
> 
> Here's another option: How about a fold-up or pop-up camper towed behind a small car. I have an 06 Aliner fold-up, hard sided camper that I tow with a tow-prepped 06 Chevy Cobalt SS (2.4l auto). On my last vacation I averaged 22.7 mpg towing through the mountains! Though it is very small, (I prefer the word intimate.) it has all the amenities to live in: king bed, 3-way refrigerator/freezer, stove, shower/toilet, microwave, a/c, etc. On level ground I get from 25-30mpg towing and up to 39mpg unladen.
> 
> ...



Thanks sushidog. I have to admit that I've not been looking at trailers for a couple of reasons. Firstly that I've always had real difficulties towing things in the past. Secondly (and I know this is a poor reason) that they look a bit silly.:0) Especially the chalet style ones. :0) 

That said, I can see the advantages you are arguing. Particularly the fuel economy. I asked the vendor about the Phoenix Cruiser. Economy? No. Consumption! 9-14 mpg. Also, I can see that being able to un-hitch has it's uses.

Thanks for the advice - I'm going to check out the trailer situation.

M.


----------



## Beaver97 (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Why are you worried about mpg & cost of fuel. I was in the UK this spring & saw the prices along with the exchange rate. What you need is a 40' DP, Get a older model that has been taken care of. Have it shipped back to the UK & drive teh UK roads!!
I just purchased a 10 year old, 41,000 mi. DP. It is as good as a new. Just got home from a summer trip of 9,000 miles.   I have had 3 new RV's in the past 6 yrs. Believe you me, they were all a pain to get all the bugs worked out.
Take your time. There are lots of good rigs, also there are lots of JUNK. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## marstrings (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?



> Beaver97 - 12/4/2007  12:36 AM
> 
> Why are you worried about mpg & cost of fuel. I was in the UK this spring & saw the prices along with the exchange rate. What you need is a 40' DP, Get a older model that has been taken care of. Have it shipped back to the UK & drive teh UK roads!!
> I just purchased a 10 year old, 41,000 mi. DP. It is as good as a new. Just got home from a summer trip of 9,000 miles.   I have had 3 new RV's in the past 6 yrs. Believe you me, they were all a pain to get all the bugs worked out.
> Take your time. There are lots of good rigs, also there are lots of JUNK. GOOD LUCK!!!



The cost of fuel is not really a worry (being a third of UK prices). On principle, I don't want to use something that has a really bad fuel usage. DP is Deisel Pusher? That's a coach fitted out as a mobile home? 40' is nearly twice as big as anything I've driven so far - and there are only two of us. But I'm seriously interested if they are known to be more reliable than Bs and Cs.

Time is not a luxury we have though. We have a maximum of one year to squeeze a load of travelling/visiting and performing into, and hope to be able to find something in around six weeks. Which is why I'm trying to get to grips with all the options now 

 :approve: 

M.


----------



## hertig (Dec 8, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Yes, DP is Diesel Pusher.  It means the engine is in the back.  There is a 'FRED' which is a Front Engine Diesel, but I don't know of any advantages to that and there seems to be some disadvantages.

When talking RVs, they are 'all' considered mobile homes, since they 'all' have the things which make a place a home.  Not sure what this list is, and it may vary in places, but basically, if you have a sink, a stove and a toilet, you can probably call it home.

40' is a good length for a class A (RV built on a RV chassis).  It is (particularly with slides) fairly big on the inside, and is small enough to fit 'most' commercial parks.  If you will be frequenting state/federal parks, it may be a bit big for some of them.  Driving it is not hard to get used to, and I suspect the difference in driving a 30' RV and a 40' RV would be negligible.  As for only 2, 40' should not be too big (particularly for a year).  In that space you get a couch/bed, a dinette, a kitchen, either a computer desk/chair or another couch/bed or easy chairs, a full bath and a decent bedroom.  Plus fairly good storage space.   

They are not intrinsically more reliable than Class B (van with RV stuff built into it) or Class C (RV built on a van chassis).  It is possible that a Class B or Class C built on a primary automakers chassis might be more reliable than a class A built by some non-primary company.  Of course, if reliability is your main concern, a trailer and truck might be a better choice (same things can break, but most any breakage only affects 'half' your RV).

Class A's tend to be a bit more 'usable' in layout, than the B or C, since both the latter are constrained by their van heritage.  Of course, even the class A has some constraints imposed by its vehicle nature.


----------



## PattieAM (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Just thought I'd add my 2 cents....you might consider investing in a nice tow vehicle (pickup truck - 8 cyl.) with quad cab, and then consider a Popup camper as another mentioned.  I am assuming you and your partner would be spending a few days in each location, so setup/take down wouldn't be too much of an issue (the everyday setup/take down would be).  I don't have prices/information on new pickup trucks, but can tell you, you can get a nice popup for about $15,000., which is what I paid for mine -new.  Check out the Fleetwoodrv.com site and look at the floor plans for both the Avalon and the Niagara -- nice space, king size bunks, all the amenities (3 burner range/oven, 3-way refrigerator/freezer, furnace, AC, twin bowl sink,  glide out dinette which gives floor space, and hardwalled potty/shower, microwave and outside shower).  But as with any towable RV, the tow vehicle determines what you can safely tow (weight wise).  Haven't a clue as to your budget/financial situation, but thought I'd pass this option along.  The 07 Niagara has a greywater holding tank as well as a 9 gallon blackwater holding tank (the '06 only has the blackwater holding tank).  Feel free to private message me should you want more info and I will try to help you.  Best wishes on your research!!!


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Depending upon how small you go, you could be talking"wet bath" vs "dry bath" - and, cassette system vs holding tanks...will you always be staying at campgrounds or will you need to dry camp/boondock?  If you are 100% sure you will always be in a campground, there is no need for a generator.  How often will you move - will your stays mostly be 1-2 nights, 2-3 nights, or what?  If you're staying 2 nights, will you have to move in between?  Packing your house up every couple of hours will get real old real fast.  How often do you want to have to make up a bed?  If you get something that just has a jacknife or sleeper sofa in it, you can pretty much leave those made up all the time (we  figured out how to do it on a jacknife).

Sounds like you're planning quite the adventure.  I wish you and your partner well!


----------



## marstrings (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Thanks for all the advice folks.

We've had a hard time choosing between a 5er and a class C, but in the end, we've decided to get a class C and a couple of good pushbikes!

I've studied the RV Consumer Group ratings and decided that I'd like to get a second hand Born Free or Lazy Daze MH. Trouble is there aren't many of these guys around. Are all the owners hanging on to them or something? (I can see why!)

But for the fact that we really want something that sleeps more than two, there's one on sale in MA that would fit the bill perfectly.

Does anyone know if this is a slack time of year to buy/sell?

Martin.


----------



## RICHARD&amp;HAZEL (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Martin, how are you getting on with your year in the USA ? I have been looking round the forum as I am about to post almost the same questions. We are looking to buy ( next year) an A class pusher for two years traveling round the states but with a break every six months as I cannot find how to get a visa for any longer. I am now addicted to the USA Ebay site looking at RV's. How did you get on with finding insurance with a UK driving licence? I have thought about taking an American driving test but I don't think you can if you cannot produce a social security number. Did you pay sales tax in the state you bought the RV or did you register at one of the lower tax states? 8% on $1000 could pay for a lot of diesel and just in case you don't know, we are paying Â£5-40 a gallon ( about $10 for a USA gallon) but at 10 mpg for a 330hp pusher it is the same as running a 4X4 over here.
Thanks and enjoy your ride.
Richard.
Oxford
England ( very wet and miserable)
2 years and counting.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: Which RV do I want?

Hey RICHARD&HAZEL, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jetboat (Sep 1, 2008)

RE: Which RV do I want?

24' or there abouts sounds big! however,been there done that. now have a 32' bumber pull,and its a little tight with 2 slides. try living in one room plus the restroom for a couple weeks,and see what happens.remember,the larger the trailer,so goes the tow truck. unless a motorhome or bus in in your future. and dont belive what the sales person says,most are worse than a used car dude! yopur asking i think the wright people.good luck.


----------



## Pillaz (Sep 2, 2008)

RE: Which RV do I want?

In my humble opinion, What you want to buy should be based on the way you are going to use it.  I know obvious, huh. You said in your first post that you will be traveling all of the time. If you decide to spend a lot of time on the road then you should go for a class A MH. They are much more comfortable to travel in. You don't have to stop to use the bathroom or eat while traveling. They typaically have bigger water and holding tanks, bigger generaltors and more amenities. You can buy a pre owned MH easily in your price range. Especaily in the northern parts of the US where they do not sell as well as in the south. Fuel is less expensive here and the roads are wider than the UK. Once you get used to driving a larger vehicle it is not that hard. Earlier posts are correct. The longer you stay in them the smalller they get.  Since you will be spending a lot of time on the road and covering many miles I would recomend a DP. deisels tend to be more reliable as long as they are maintained well. 
Since you will be travely through Canada as well you should look for a well insulated year round model.
Being a little handy with tools is helpful no matter what option you choose. All RV's have little busgs to be worked out and regular maintence should be done.
Here is my experience, I purchased a used 1991 34' allegro bay three years ago. I paid $8300.00 for it. It had 32,000 miles on it and every option available. I am a weekend warrior with kids. It now has over 60,000 miles on it. We have taken the family all over the north eastern part of the usa and we absolutly love it. The gas is cheep compared to the alternative.
I also tow a boat with it and it is not as hard as some people think it is. You can check out the pictures in the album section if you wish.  
Go luck and have fun!


----------

